# Biggest tires on a stock foreman



## KJForeman500

Hey guys, Im new to MIMB. I have a 2011 Foreman 500 SRA. I have 26"mudlites on itp ss212 rims but want to go bigger. Does anyone know whats the biggest tires i can run all stock or with a 2"lift.


----------



## Polaris425

Um... There's a thread sticked at the top, it says

"Biggest tires on a stock honda"

.............................................

Oh, welcome to the forum! :rockn:


----------

